# Can a Complex Nodule Be Drained?



## megan628 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a large 3.2cm complex nodule. Even if it has solid components can I have the cyst part drained?


----------



## Beth1972 (Feb 20, 2016)

I had a complex nodule drained during a biopsy and it grew back even larger. It forced me to have a particail thyroidectomy 4 days ago. Recovery isnt going as I had hoped. I go back to the doctor Monday. 
I wish you luck with your nodule.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have yet to see a "nodule draining" success story on here. It seems that they always refill. Maybe that's not really the case, but we sure see a lot of that here on this forum.


----------

